# Bend, OR winter



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Can anybody give me any insight into road riding in Bend in the winter? For example, is there a period that's typically "unrideable"? Or is it just cold, but rideable if not snowing and not heading to higher elevation? Does the winter put an end to group rides? Do people just shift to mountain biking and/or sports other than cycling? I like skiing, but in the past few years that's been seriously curtailed in favor of year-round cycling, as I've been pretty committed to racing and offseason training, and living in a place where I can ride all year.

But I have the chance to make my current job a telecommuting arrangement, and am giving a lot of thought to Bend, along with a couple of other places, with the general idea that I (and my wife) want to stay in the west and like the mountains, and I want to continue to have a good racing scene. Boulder is tempting, but it doesn't justify the cost of housing difference over Bend, to me. Park City is a possibility and Boise is a possibility. The places in the next circle in my consideration suffer fairly obviously on one front (not much racing in Bozeman) or another (wet weather in Portland and Seattle, and we don't really "need" a city).

If anybody has any general comments about riding in and around Bend, and comments about skiing and hiking around Bend, or suggestions about other places to consider, I'd appreciate those, too. 

I've spent some time in Bend in the summer and have a decent sense of the town itself, but am more interested in some individual perspectives on how other road racers or die-hard roadies arrange their riding throughout the year vs. hanging it up in favor of over activities.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dudeya (Nov 3, 2011)

im in my house in bend right now looking out the window, its 40 and a little damp. it only gets [email protected]#$ing cold for a week or two at a time during the winter (dec-mar). during this time only the crazies ride the higher elevations. although it does get and stay pretty cold, there are a bunch of guys i know that ride year round (the cross season just started). if your riding during the winter you just have to go on the flatter east side rides. usually around may you can start heading west for the best climbs ever! 

so to directly answer your question about switching activities: no, a lot of people ride year round and never even think about skiing


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

dudeya said:


> im in my house in bend right now looking out the window, its 40 and a little damp. it only gets [email protected]#$ing cold for a week or two at a time during the winter (dec-mar). during this time only the crazies ride the higher elevations. although it does get and stay pretty cold, there are a bunch of guys i know that ride year round (the cross season just started). if your riding during the winter you just have to go on the flatter east side rides. usually around may you can start heading west for the best climbs ever!
> 
> so to directly answer your question about switching activities: no, a lot of people ride year round and never even think about skiing


I appreciate the response. I'm in Bend now for a few days (I got a good last-minute deal to check it out after I posted my original question), and was figuring that I could ride this (but that I'd start to dress like the "Assos---Winter" man).


----------

